# Automator : comment envoyer un fichier en PJ à Thunderbird ?



## regis92 (23 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis débutant sur Mac OS X 10.6 et je ne parviens à créer un processus automator pour envoyer un fichier en PJ vers Thunderbird par un clic droit depuis le Finder (l'équivalent de windows : clic droit -> envoyer vers -> destinataire de messagerie).

En fait j'ai constaté que ce processus est déjà pré-existant pour Mail et pour Entourage, mais manque de pot pas pour Thunderbird :-(

J'ai essayé de m'inspirer de http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/clic-droit-creer-un-nouveau-doc-word-580292.html , mais pas moyen de créer un Apple script qui fonctionne pour çà...

Merci infiniment pour toute aide !

Régis


----------

